# Pumpkin Patch Kids



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's Peter getting ready for Halloween


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's MyKee getting ready for Halloween


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What cute pictures of these guys. They are really starting to fluff out.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

O.K. I know Peter has been my favorite from the beginning but that picture of MyKee just takes my breath away... Wow Jan they are soooo adorable.
Are you keeping both boys or does MyKee have a fovever family he will be going to?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Just way too cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh gosh, all the cute puppy pics lately....they are really going to do me in. There's an adorable chocolate boy in So. Cal that I am totally in love with.

Susan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan,
Your puppies are just adorable!I love them both--but Mykee won me over!I think that little pup has it's tongue out and he is ready for play!Plus--you can't go wrong with a guy with :eyebrows: eyebrows and a "stache"!:whoo::clap2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Mykee has the sweetest grin on his face! They have grown up so much!

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie said:


> Jan,
> Your puppies are just adorable!I love them both--but Mykee won me over!I think that little pup has it's tongue out and he is ready for play!Plus--you can't go wrong with a guy with :eyebrows: eyebrows and a "stache"!:whoo::clap2:


I agree Julie, Be glad you don't live in Kentucky, Jan or Mykee might come up missing... I would just hide him amongst my other boys...I would make sure he had so much fun that he wouldn't ever want to leave.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love both the puppy pics but I agree with Mykee just stealing my heart away! What a cutie! I love his smile and his :eyebrows:!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Such adorable pups! I absolutely *love* MyKee's tongue hanging out. He looks like such a confident little guy.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Adorable photos. Are they both spoken for Jan? I love Peter. Love his coloring. But just fantasizing, my DH won't have more than one dog.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lbkar said:


> O.K. I know Peter has been my favorite from the beginning but that picture of MyKee just takes my breath away... Wow Jan they are soooo adorable.
> Are you keeping both boys or does MyKee have a fovever family he will be going to?


Peter is staying here so keep your fingers crossed that he turns out well for us please 
Poor MyKee has been spoken for several times and each time something happens to stop it. It's just plain WEIRD!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Such adorable pups! I absolutely *love* MyKee's tongue hanging out. He looks like such a confident little guy.


You're good at reading dogs! He has confidence plus. If I don't give him what he thinks is enough attention, he gives me this LOOK that says to get on the floor and play. Excuuuuuuuuuse me LOL


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the nice notes. They really are sweethearts.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Thanks for the nice notes. They really are sweethearts.


So is their sister! :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> So is their sister! :biggrin1:


I miss her! When do you need a babysitter? <G>


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, "someone" is trying to tell you "something" Maybe Mykee is just meant to be with you?? If not, I can always provide a good home for him - so ship him over!!! He looks like my Logan!!! 
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jan, I am in Love with both of them. But I have to say that Mykee has such a sweet smile... I agree that, the keeper of the stars may have plans for you and Mykee to be together. Or someone is just watching over to make sure he gets the "right" home. Kara? he sure would look cute with Gucci....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> Jan, I am in Love with both of them. But I have to say that Mykee has such a sweet smile... I agree that, the keeper of the stars may have plans for you and Mykee to be together. Or someone is just watching over to make sure he gets the "right" home. Kara? he sure would look cute with Gucci....


LOL! I'd LOOOVEE to take him. However, my husband doesn't want any boy dogs  He really prefers girls...and I would definately LOVE to have a boy, but I like to avoid another divorce! ound: I'd have to work on him a bit. It doesnt' help that some friends of our in the Hav playgroup here have complained to Rich (my hubby) several times...all about their problems with their 2 boy dogs marking all over their new house (after neuter!)

And, Gucci is still fertile....breeding is not on my agenda right now! lol

Although......they would turn out pretty cute wouldn't they? haha. Or gosh, could you imagine Gucci and Quincy's puppies? They would be personality PLUS. haha. Or Gucci and Jasper? AHH...we'd have to split the litter? ound:

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

aww too bad Jasper has had the snip snip---I bet a roll in the hay with The Princess Gucci would cure all that ails him... He'd come back a tiger not a pussycat. LOL


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> aww too bad Jasper has had the snip snip---I bet a roll in the hay with The Princess Gucci would cure all that ails him... He'd come back a tiger not a pussycat. LOL


ound: arty:  
LOL that's too cute


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Those pictures of the pups are so cute 

Tara and Missy, you both crack me up!! I am sure Jasper would be cured for sure!! LOL ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Bwa hahaha! ound: 

Gucci is SO funny around boys, it really cracks me up. She becomes Alpha bitch. The boys would try to drink water at the same time as her and she was having NONE of that. BACK OFF BUSTER. And then she would make them walk BEHIND her. There are two boys' of Greg's that some friend of ours have and they both dote on Gucci, and fight over her. It is just hilarious to watch this! In fact, they are bringing the boys over to play and have lunch tomorrow, so she'll get to strut her stuff and make them fight over her...again.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan I REALLY wish I was ready for #3, I would definitely take Peter oops I mean MyKee off your hands.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wishing Peter and you the best of luck, Jan. He sure looks like a winner to me1 LOVE his coloring. He's my dream dog. Since I love whites/creams, that coloring is the perfect variation for me.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Those pix are adorable! Brother sends his licking kisses to them both - and to you too!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohhhh that Mykee looks like a firecracker! I can really see him and Rufus tearing after each other all over the backyard!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jan,

Both of the boys are just sweethearts! How precious they are!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MyKee is a little firecracker. He runs around the house like he owns it. That boy is way too smart and I'd love to find him an obedience or agility home.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> MyKee is a little firecracker. He runs around the house like he owns it. That boy is way too smart and I'd love to find him an obedience or agility home.


Agility, did someone say Agility?? You know I want my third one for agility I think Amanda does too. Geeez Jan you are making me what this little boy more & more but I'm not ready :Cry: If I was farther along with Riley & MY training I would snach MyKee up in a heart beat but I want to be fair to #3 and feel completely ready to be able to give the love & training they deserve.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Agility, did someone say Agility?? You know I want my third one for agility I think Amanda does too. Geeez Jan you are making me what this little boy more & more but I'm not ready :Cry: If I was farther along with Riley & MY training I would snach MyKee up in a heart beat but I want to be fair to #3 and feel completely ready to be able to give the love & training they deserve.


You'll know when the time is right Leeann. Then you'll find that perfect agility hav for you


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Those pix are adorable! Brother sends his licking kisses to them both - and to you too!!!


Aw thanks. Give him a hug and kiss from us. :kiss: :hug: 
You get a :hug: from us for taking such good care of Austin.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Did you all notice that Mykee has the same expression on his face as the Jack-O-Lantern? soo cute.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are so cute. MyKee was my favorite from the beginning. Wish I could take him.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Both are so cute....two sweet little pumpkin eaters!


----------

